# قناة الحقيقة المسيحية مسمار جديد في نعش الإسلام!



## marcelino (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*قناة الحقيقة القبطية تبث برامجها على القمر الأوروبى*​ 
بدأت قناة الحقيقة القبطية، التى يتم بثها من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، بث قناتها فى الشرق الأوسط وأوروبا من خلال القمر الأوربى الهوت بيرد.

 وزعمت القناة، قائلة: "لقد انتهى وقت الصمت بالإكراه والخوف.. انتهى زمن الشكوى دون جدوى.. فقد خرج صوت الحق من قناة الحقيقة"، مشيرة إلى أن المتنصر أحمد أباظة سيقوم بتقديم برنامج للشباب بعنوان الصراط المستقيم كل يوم جمعة. 


اليوم السابع 

*********
قناة الحقيقة المسيحية مسمار جديد في نعش الإسلام!




*قناة الحقيقة هي قناة مسيحية تبث من ولاية كاليفورنيا الأميريكية، واليوم وسعت بثها ليشمل أوروبا وشمال أفريقيا والشرق الأوسط، وذلك على القمر الأوروبي Hotbird وفق الأحداثيات التالية:*

*التردد: 11317*

*الاستقطاب: V*

*معدل الرموز: 27500*

*يدير هذه القناة مجموعة من المسلمين السابقين الذين عرفوا المسيح وشهدوا له. تمتاز القناة بمجموعة كبيرة من البرامج المتنوعة والجريئة، لعل أشهرها هو برنامج “الصراط المستقيم” الذي  يقدمه الأخ أحمد أباظة على الهواء مباشرة كل يوم جمعة الساعة 9 مساءً بتوقيت السعودية. يقدم الأخ أحمد هذا البرنامج بأسلوب علمي جديد لا يخلُ من المتعة. قناة الحقيقة قناة تستحق المشاهدة.*

*الذي يميز هذه القناة عن القنوات المسيحية الأخرى هو قوة الطرح للمواضيع الإسلامية وتسمية الأشياء بأسمائها، وكذلك تحذير الأمريكيين من شيطان الإسلام الذي بدأ يغزو بلادهم عن طريق برامج خاصة باللغة الانجليزية.*

*لكافة المعلومات عن قناة الحقيقة يرجى زيارة الموقع الخاص بها: *www.truthsat.tv



​


من تجميعى


----------



## marcelino (1 أكتوبر 2010)

برنامج * “الصراط المستقيم”شغال دلوقتى*

*ملحوظه : يمنع اقل من 18 سنه من مشاهدة القناة*

لجرأة البرامج فى الحديث عن الاسلاميات
​


----------



## BITAR (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*ولسه *
*المسامير كتييييير  *​


----------



## روماني زكريا (1 أكتوبر 2010)

اعتقد ان هيا دي قناه ابونا زكريا

شكرا بيتر ​


----------



## marcelino (2 أكتوبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> اعتقد ان هيا دي قناه ابونا زكريا
> 
> شكرا بيتر ​




يقال ان ابونا زكريا هيكون ليه برنامج عليها 

بس اقوال غير مؤكدة​


----------



## روماني زكريا (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لتوضيح 

واسف علي الخطأ يا مارو​


----------



## Alcrusader (2 أكتوبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> يقال ان ابونا زكريا هيكون ليه برنامج عليها
> 
> بس اقوال غير مؤكدة​


*
يا ريت يكون الأمر صحيح، لأنو اشتقنا للأبونا  
القناة حلوة وأنا بتابعها من حين إلى أخر.*


----------



## bent almalk (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*فعلا قناة جريئة  

لكن بالنسبة لطريقة تقديم الاخ احمد  (  لا تعليق)​*


----------



## SALVATION (2 أكتوبر 2010)

_ربنا يجعلها سبب بركة للجميع_
_شكراا كتيير_​


----------



## marcelino (3 أكتوبر 2010)

bent almalk قال:


> *فعلا قناة جريئة
> 
> لكن بالنسبة لطريقة تقديم الاخ احمد  (  لا تعليق)​*




ههههههه

هو داخل بقلب جامد وصراحه فظيعه​


----------



## حنان55 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

فعلا قناة جريئة وتستاهل ان نكون معاها وجنبها ونساندها ربنا يبارك كل العاملين فيها


----------



## عاشق البرازيل (3 أكتوبر 2010)

قناة جديرة بالمشاهدة.......


----------



## samwel_za (4 أكتوبر 2010)

هى فعلا القناة مسمار كبير فى نعش الاسلام
وربنا يبارك ويكتر من حصادة 
وان شاء اللة يظهر قريبا الصاروخ الكبير فى نعش الاسلام​


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يجعلها سبب بركه
===========​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للخبر والمجهود

الرب يبارككم​


----------

